# Fish, yay!



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Fishless cycle is complete, ammonia and nitrite consistently at 0ppm. I did a big water change using a nitrate removing gadget as my tap water has high nitrates, and got it down to about 10ppm. So this morning I headed off to the shop for some fishies!

To start off with, I've got myself 2 female platys and 4 male guppies. They seem to have settled in well and are enjoying their new home!


----------



## Plebob (Apr 11, 2011)

They look lovely, beautiful colours. Well done for being patient and doing a fishless cycle.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Yay! This is the best bit, watching the fish settle in 

Looks like you've got some nice, bright colours too!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, one of the platys died overnight :crying: Not sure what the issue was as the water parameters are fine and all the other fish seem fine, but she did suddenly develop a white patch on her tail last night, and was hiding away behind the bogwood, so I could tell she wasn't well


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Plebob said:


> They look lovely, beautiful colours. Well done for being patient and doing a fishless cycle.


Was just about to say this. Well done, most people aren`t so patient!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sadly in my case, despite the fishless cycle, I lost a platy due to stress (I think, as she died a few hours after putting her in) and 3 guppies to a bacterial infection  Still glad I did the fishless cycle though, as I'd probably have lost them all otherwise.

It's thanks to the advice on this forum (in particular ameliajane, magpie and petloverjo :thumbup that I know about fishless cycling at all, after initially posting because I had 2 very poorly goldfish due to very bad advice from the pet shop.


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

Sounds like the fish were diseased.I would of returned them.Your tank was clearly ready for fish.
You honestly cant be at fault.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

The shop I got the guppies/platys from was actually very good - they checked my water parameters to confirm my readings, then told me I'd done nothing wrong and it must have been a bacterial infection that they'd had in the shop, and gave me store credit for 4 more fish of the same value . I got one new platy, and am hopefully going back for some espei rasboras next week


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like a bad batch of diseased fish. The first fish you lost was the White patch cotton wool like.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a pic, I think it was fin rot but shouldn't have killed her so fast, so I reckon stress was a big contributing factor too.

With the guppies it was horrible, their tails just disintegrated and they died really quickly  I was told it was probably a bacterial infection, can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Added some new fish today! Six little Espei rasboras :001_wub:

Couldn't get a pic with all of them in, so this one will have to do!


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

hi im sorry to read you lost some fish. I hope you haven't lost anymore the new ones look great


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks  All seems to be going well with the new fish so far, though I will do a water change today anyway as it's quite a big increase in the bioload!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I lost Amber today, my first and favourite platy  She was fine 2 days ago, though looking a little skinnier than normal, then yesterday she was hiding in the plants and in the corner, and today I found her body under a piece of bogwood 

I also lost one of my Espeis a few days ago - he had always been the smallest and thinnest, and hadn't coloured up like the others had, and just never seemed to do well.

And now one of my other Espeis is having problems. He'll be swimming around fine, and then suddenly stop swimming and just drift upside-down for a few seconds, then flip back the right way and swim around as if nothing had happened. He keeps doing this and it's really worrying me!

I don't know what I'm doing wrong - all my water parameters are fine, and I've done everything by the book, but I just keep losing fish!


----------

